# Themed Vivarium Designs?



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm doing a themed viv for my girl, and I was wondering if any of you had some I could look at for ideas.

Preferably bearded dragon vivariums, but any are cool! I love the Jurassic Park ones and I've seen a mario themed one for a Pacman frog!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i haven't done any bd viv's but there a few in my threads if you wanna search,

someone on here had an awesome zelda one

edit here it is.... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...a-themed-custom-vivarium.html?highlight=zelda


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG, that Zelda viv is amazing - must have taken you ages!! I just don't have the patience.....

Just posted photos of mine on the 'Leo setups' thread, if you want to have a look. African and Oriental themed, though still waiting for a decent sized Buddha to turn up in the charity shops...


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

donia said:


> OMG, that Zelda viv is amazing - must have taken you ages!! I just don't have the patience.....


it is amazing, but this one aint mine,

heres a few of mine...

jurassic park










t-rex










assassins creed










terminator










predator









hollywood undead


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> it is amazing, but this one aint mine,


Oh yeah, I did read it, but was so awed by the photos that I forgot! I've seen some of yours before somewhere, they are awesome too. That terminator head is fantastic!


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

I've come up with this design for leos but could also work for beardies.. I'm planning on making these statues and rock wall backgrounds and if they go well I will be making copies and selling them.


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i think they look awesome


----------

